# Anyone need Easton Orion II's?



## jacobsdad (Oct 7, 2007)

I just picked up the Orion II's on sale @ Hi-techbikes.com for 499.99 and free shipping. I thought it was a decent deal and the wheels got good marks from friends and online reviews. Thought I'd share w/ you all.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Seems like an okay price considering these typically go for more. Not sure they are a good value though in an absolute way; they use a common Velocity Aerohead rim and aluminum freehub body which tends to get chewed up if using a Shimano cassette.


----------



## jacobsdad (Oct 7, 2007)

Luckily I'm running Campy. I'm sure I'll enjoy them.


----------

